# Iceland Water Park RAK



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

Has anyone been? Would you recommend it?


----------



## glezhia (Dec 8, 2010)

rebeccatess said:


> Has anyone been? Would you recommend it?


Worth to try but not that impressive. Aquaventure is better than it.


----------

